
Amazing Stat: California Uses More Gas than China - sah
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/07/amazing-stat-ca.html
======
bilbo0s
There is already a thread on this stat here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=249867>

